# mobile business ideas



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

name some business ideas to do with cars not detailing or valeting i want to own my own business but want to be mobile and to work with cars any ideas i am a apprentice mechanic at the moment and when i finish it i want to think about owning my own business :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what's wrong with being a mobile mechanic?


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

suspal said:


> what's wrong with being a mobile mechanic?


i want to be a specialist in something


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what part of mechanic's do you like?


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

suspal said:


> what part of mechanic's do you like?


exhausts, suspension,brakes, simple stuff like i have been thinking of doing performance upgrades like that but will people be interested in me doing it mobile


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

my advice would be get some experience after you served your time then think about it in a year or two :thumb:


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Going to throw in few things here for you. What's the one thing EVERYONE basically dreads that care for there car that few can sort themselves?? 
Diagnostics, we all get those light on moments, some of us can sort it but some can't, and even those that do are often left with no way of removing the fault light. So what about throwing that into the mix, dealers can charge a fortune even more if a house call so there is a start. Few around here seem to do ok doing servicing and repairs with also the ability to sort out fault codes. The main problem if mobile, and a possible problem if you want to concentrate on supply and fit of exhausts is of course working from floor level so to speak. As you can see by the current weather not ideal for laying on your back wresting with an exhaust pipe, even with a pair of small home mechanic ramps to get it up a bit at least. As for the mobile tyre fitting that's not unlike e-tyre or some of the other big players can do it too. Obviously easy to set up in a van, but will need somewhere to keep stock safe. You could also then argue if you've set up a mobile tyre business with some form of lock up, why not go the whole hog and be a mechanic working from a premises. Take time to check how many are doing it in your area, use phone book, local paper to check it out. Basically do your home work before you step into the breach,especially in these tough times. Good luck.


----------



## charlievxr (Apr 25, 2012)

Mileage recalibration...


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Firstly, good for you - having your own business is a great freedom and gives you massive potential to earn some serious money. From my experience, what you do is virtually irrelevant to HOW you do it.

No matter what your idea or market, if you sit on your backside and wait for customers to knock on your door you’re going to fail.

Do what you know how to do first, and then learn like mad and expand your repertoire as you start to build a loyal customer base.

Keep learning, keep stretching yourself, get up at 5am and think about business and go to sleep thinking about business, get yourself a great business mentor and you won’t go too far wrong.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

been thinking along same lines myself :speechles...
paintless dent removal is what i've been pondering but its not cheap for the courses and tools and don't know what my chances are of making money in the long term...


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

sfstu said:


> been thinking along same lines myself :speechles...
> paintless dent removal is what i've been pondering but its not cheap for the courses and tools and don't know what my chances are of making money in the long term...


i want to be on the mechanical side of things

paintless dent removal is a great idea people always find a dent on there car and just cant live with it and car dealers always need one


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i wanted to go into pdr and smart repair but its a pretty saturated market


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> ... its a pretty saturated market


That's not necessarily a bad thing. Infinitely batter than being no market!

A fragmented market is easier to break into and once you're trading you only have to be marginally better than average to be in the top half.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Plenty of franchises out there.some interesting ones in the smart repair and Valeting.Although valeters are everywhere.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As whats probably been said earlier. Find what it is you want to do, then do some homework. Is there a market in your area for what you want to do and how much are people willing to pay, will there be enough of a market to sistain work? Is someone else offering the same service in your area, and how can you improve on the service they give, is there something you believe you can offer people that the others can't. How can other similar and non-similar services help you promote yourself, befriend other s in the industry who don't do what you do but there business would benefit from having you around to back there's up (say parts, etc...).
With businesses these days you need to have more than a good idea, you need to go into it with eyes wide open and an understanding of the market around you.
Ask for information from local business forums, local enterprise centres, etc... They are a mine of information and will be able to give you questions to ask that you hadn't even thought about.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

How about a mobile wheel clinic? It struck me this afternoon that I’ve never once, when I’ve had new tyres fitted, been asked if I’d like my wheels cleaning, sealing, polishing, or generally improving while they’re at it.

I know loads of people who look after their cars themselves but never bother to do the wheels any more than squirt them with a pressure washer.

Also a winter tyre exchange/fitting service - you could go round, swap wheels over, take away the summer wheels and clean and store them properly until spring comes along.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Paintless dent repair or diagnostics would be my suggestions. I know a few people doing these ans have been for several years and they make good money out of it.


----------

